# Pensacola News Journal Flounder Articial



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Did any one see the article in todays sports section of the News Journal???? It was about flounder fishing and gigging. If not you can view it online. Pensacolanewsjournal.com


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i saw it. fairly basic info. but good start for the beginner.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

There you go DFA That might add a few more.oke


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a nice deal for someone looking to get into the sport!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The guy that wrote the article sent me a PM asking if I'd give him a picture of me holding a flounder to use in the article. I told not to do the article that there was too much pressure on the flounder already.


----------

